# ball hitch question



## 3shorts (Jul 18, 2012)

How do I adjust the hitch so it will go over the ball? Or is the ball too big?
It's a 1 and 7/8 ball.
its a new trailer.


----------



## Bob Landry (Jul 18, 2012)

The hitch coupler should be stamped with the required ball size. Buy a ball to fit it. There is no adjustment.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 18, 2012)

The 2 most common ball and coupler sizes are 1-7/8" and 2". You need to have the matching coupler and ball. What size coupler does the trailer have?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 18, 2012)

Bob Landry said:


> The hitch coupler should be stamped with the required ball size. Buy a ball to fit it. There is no adjustment.


There is an adjusting nut under the coupler. If it's too tight the coupler won't go over the ball.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 18, 2012)

3shorts said:


> How do I adjust the hitch so it will go over the ball? Or is the ball too big?
> It's a 1 and 7/8 ball.
> its a new trailer.



3shorts, if its that Harbor Freight trailer, ya need a 1 7/8". You will have to adjust the coupler.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 18, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> There is an adjusting nut under the coupler. If it's too tight the coupler won't go over the ball.



As far as I know the smallest ball is 1 7/8" so if the coupler won't sit down over the ball then follow the above instructions.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 18, 2012)

3shorts......you DID lift the locking latch up before attempting to seat the coupler onto the ball.....right?

Roger


----------



## 3shorts (Jul 19, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Bob Landry said:
> 
> 
> > The hitch coupler should be stamped with the required ball size. Buy a ball to fit it. There is no adjustment.
> ...



Thank you Bob, that was so simple to do and stupid of me not to think of it. Probably cos it's 6" off the ground!!


----------

